# Video Editing Software



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I am new to this go pro stuff. Is there a simple editing software that everyone uses for their go pro footage?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Always amazes me how I start researching something and someone else posts nearly the same thing. Last night I started looking into different video software, specifically I was looking for something to "smooth out" jerky hand held video. I decided to buy something good in the next little bit.

So far, in my research I'm down to AVS video editor and Cyberlink PowerDirector

http://www.avs4you.com/
http://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdirector-ultra/features_en_US.html?&r=1

There are more expensive softwares out there but for consumer grade stuff, this is the best for the price.

I installed AVS last night and played around with it, seemed decent, did some misc editing and saved out movies. Going to try PowderDirector tonight if I get time.

Ironically... I got the best performance fixing the video shake by using the free virtualdub and a special filter. Virtualdub sucks for overall editing though.

-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

The gopro software is simple and easy -- depends what you need to do with it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a Mac guy so I'll chime in -

All the Mac computers come with iMovie which will allow you to edit movies, add music, transition from scene to scene, add text, and more.

However, I have also used Adobe Premiere and LOVED it. It can be expensive though because you need a monthly membership nowadays, but I'd strongly recommend it.

http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere.html


----------

